# This weekend's Soaps



## Lindy (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay,

Here are the cut pictures of all that got done this weekend:

Mocha Cream (rebatch)







Un-Named Grey (doesn't look like marble inside - ideas please)







Plumeria Confetti






Guest Soap Size of the above:






Chimney Sweep






Pound Cake






Thanks for looking!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhh, Lindy you are _sooo_ good!!!

Okay if the 'marble' one..._NOT_...is just cut then I guess the colour on the cut sides will lighten up a little.  If not, you could call it "Shades of Grey".  It really looks just the colour of shale or slate.  Do you have any slate deposits in your local area?  Perhaps you could name it after somewhere....sort of like "(insert place name here) Cliffs".

The Plumeria Confetti is absolutely gorgeous (insert your favourite emoticon here of me drooling with eyes sparkling....I am emoticon-challenged :wink: ) and the Mocha Cream looks just like choc fudge with white choc chunks!  The Pound Cake is very pretty (do you have a close up of the swirls?) and Chimney Sweep is an awesome name for that soap!  Hey, what about a theme here with the un-named grey one?  

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Feb 1, 2009)

hey Tanya - for the grey one I was thinking maybe - "Playing with Ash"?  I'll check to see if we have any slate around here - I know that we have granite and marble quarries on Texada Island as well as gold but I'll have to find out what the colours are for the granite and marble.  What a great idea though - I'll make some soap that I can call Texada Marble & Texada Granite - once I know my colours....  

Pound Cake Swirl:






Close-up of Plumeria Confetti


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2009)

They are both so pretty Lindy.  I really will have to bite the bullet and try a proper loaf mould swirl.  So far I have done a two colour pour upright milk carton swirl which I love and an in the pot two colour swirl which is very subtle.  Neither of these tecniques are difficult.  the loaf mould swirl gives me the shivers when I contemplate it!  

Tanya


----------



## Jody (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the slate idea.  That would be a good name and I have some slate laying around and can bring you a piece to use as a plate.  I use it for a Charcuterie (cheese and meats) when I entertain.  Looks cool.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Jody & Tanya!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice!!

I love the Plumeria Confetti and the pound cake!!!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Ashley!

I've decided to name the un-named grey - Texada Granite because apparantly there is a grey granite fromthere as well as a couple of other colours.....I really appreciate everyone's suggestions!!!!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## surf girl (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I want to eat your Mocha Cream.  Mmmm.  And that's a rebatch??? Looks fab.

The grey/Granite soap totally does look like slate.

And I love the Plumeria Confetti.  Especially the guest sized ones, for some reason.  They are just SO pretty.  Plumeria is one of my favourite floral smells - heavenly.  My sister is in Hawaii right now... aaah, I can remember that smell...


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 4, 2009)

Lindy, fab soaps!
I love charcoal in soap, great colour but no dirty bubbles 8) 
My fav is the confetti one, sooooo beautiful, the colours show up nicely on the white background.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2009)

Surfgirl do you think I should call it Texada Slate then?  I think I want to start naming some of my soaps locale names from here in the Malaspina Strait (thanks for such a wonderful idea Lil'Outlaws).  Right now I'm trying to come up with one for Donkersley (that's a beach just south of town - all sand and really, really nice!)  I'm thinking about getting some of the sand for a gardener's soap......we'll see what it turns into..... :? 

Lamond Soap thank you!  I'm really pleased with the confetti and I want to try some more too.....


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the Plumeria.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you Pinkduchon - That one was so much fun to make and I think the possibilities with the confetti are totally endless.

*JODY* I would love a piece of that slate - hey BTW I'm going to be in your area next week - going to visit some pet shops to see who would like to carry my doggie shampoo bars.  Did you know that even animal shampoos and stuff are covered by Health Canada under the same act as cosmetics for us and the same requirements - cool huh?


----------



## Jody (Feb 4, 2009)

COME VISIT ME!!!!!  You have all my numbers.  The slate is yours!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLMAO - Jody - of course I plan on getting together - I'm just firming up my appointments and then we can set something up either on the way through or on the way back...Looking forward to meeting you....


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG!!!!  Maybe I'm a freak, but the grey one is my absolute FAVORITE!!!  It looks like a warm slab of rock that I can go sit on in the sun.  It's so soothing and grounding.  How did you do that?!!!  Is it scented?  Holy cow!!!  You totally made my day - it's a masterpiece!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you Andrea -    - the scent in the Texada Slate (grey with swirls) is Tea Tree EO and Chimney Sweep is Immune Boost EO Blend...


----------



## honor435 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> Here are the cut pictures of all that got done this weekend:
> 
> ...


----------



## digit (Feb 16, 2009)

Busy girl!!! I LOVE Chimney Sweep!!! 



Digit


----------



## Lindy (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Digit....


----------

